
TweetSaver.com Launched - Backup, Tag, Search and Share your tweets - bradleyjoyce
http://tweetsaver.com/
======
slig
Tweets are useless shortly after they are posted. So, why bother?

------
Maciek416
Interesting idea. I wonder if this will evolve into a "TweetKick" service that
lets you migrate your twitter content to other similar services.

------
pluc
Maybe I'm missing something but how is this different than Twitter's favorite
system? Just more organized?

Edit: Plus they make you _pay_?

~~~
bradleyjoyce
searching more than 6 days back in time and tagging are two things you cannot
do on twitter that you can do on tweetsaver.

Personally it's worth the money to me to be able to search for old tweets.

------
tptacek
$5/mo seems crazy high for this.

~~~
bradleyjoyce
it's $10/yr if you signup with the tweetblast option

